# Μαθαίνουν σιγά σιγά οι Ευρωπαίοι...



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

... και για να δώσουν κι άλλα λεφτά θα απαιτήσουν, λέει, από τα κόμματα εξουσίας (δηλαδή από τη Νέα Δημοκρατία) να υπογράψουν έγγραφο συναίνεσης για τους όρους του Μνημονίου. Ε ρε πλάκες...


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 17, 2011)

Στο κουτάκι "similar threads" παρακάτω βγάζει μεταξύ άλλων το νήμα "the undead = οι απέθαντοι, οι νεκροζώντανοι".
Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω!


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

Άσε, γιατί πιο πάνω λέει «Πότε αρχίζουν οι λεξικογράφοι (και οι επιμελητές) να δέχονται το λάθος σαν σωστό;» και θα μου το τρίψει κανένας στη μούρη.
:)


Κάτσε να πάω να διαβάσω ειδήσεις, να δω αν ισχύει αυτό του τίτλου.


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2011)

Η ουσία επί του προκειμένου είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ότι ζητάνε να βρίσκεται υπό τον έλεγχο της τρόικας η επιτροπή αποκρατικοποιήσεων, χωρίς κανέναν ουσιαστικό έλεγχο της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, η οποία - δυστυχώς, δυστυχέστατα - ενδέχεται να επηρεαστεί από τις διαθέσεις του απελπισμένου και, κυρίως, αγριεμένου λαουτζίκου. Το οιονεί κεφάλαιο που προέκυψε από τη χρηματιστηριακή κερδοσκοπία - αφού τσέπωσε τα κέρδη και έστειλε τον λογαριασμό για τις ζημιές στον κυρ-Μήτσο και στην κυρα-Μαρία μέσω του δημόσιου χρέους - επείγεται να εξαργυρωθεί σε πραγματικά περιουσιακά στοιχεία, γιατί ξέρει ότι αργά ή γρήγορα θα εκμηδενιστεί. Άλλωστε αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός της όλης "διάσωσης" της Ελλάδας. Το είχαν πει οι άνθρωποι: το χρέος δεν ήταν "βιώσιμο" στο 125% του ΑΕΠ και, _αν απέδιδαν τα μέτρα_, θα έφτανε στο 150% του ΑΕΠ σε μία τριετία. Τώρα, πόσο βιώσιμο είναι το 150% όταν δεν είναι βιώσιμο το 125% επαφίεται στην κρίση των λογικών ανθρώπων, αν υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιοι. Ο στόχος ήταν και είναι το λαϊκιστικώς λεγόμενο "ξεπούλημα". Παρεμπιπτόντως, όλα αυτά συνεπάγονται βεβαίως την υπέρμετρη ενίσχυση του κράτους ως κατασταλτικού μηχανισμού, προς μέγιστη ικανοποίηση των θιασωτών της "αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας" - πολλοί όμως από τους οποίους θα διαπιστώσουν, με οδυνηρή έκπληξη, ότι η φαντασιακή συμμετοχή στην εξουσία δεν αρκεί για την πραγματική τοιαύτη.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

Τα μαθηματικά του -150 είναι, πιστεύω, πολύ εύκολα. Αν χρωστάς μόνο 10 και δημιουργείς κάθε χρόνο έλλειμμα άλλα 10, η ακολουθία είναι -10...-20...-30 κ.ο.κ. (από το κακούτσικο στο χειρότερο) Αν χρωστάς 120 και πάρεις ένα δάνειο για ανάσα και αξιοποιήσεις την ανάσα για να δημιουργήσεις πλεόνασμα, τότε η ακολουθία μπορεί να γίνει -120... -150... -120... -90 (από το πολύ κακό στο λιγότερο κακό). Δεν είναι παράλογο. Ούτε είναι παράλογο το ότι έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία το να προκύψει πλεόνασμα. Απλώς υπάρχουν οικονομίες και λογικές που δημιουργούν πλεονάσματα, και οικονομίες και λογικές που δημιουργούν ελλείμματα. Εμείς κατέχουμε τα πρωτεία στη δεύτερη κατηγορία.


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2011)

Υπάρχουν όμως κάποια "αλλά". Πρώτα απ' όλα, όταν δημιουργείς ή επιτείνεις την ύφεση, παρατηρείται αυτομάτως αναλογικά μεγαλύτερη μείωση των δημόσιων εσόδων. Αυτό σημειώνεται σε όλα τα εγχειρίδια οικονομίας. Πόσο μάλλον όταν τσακίζεις τους πρόσφατα ακόμα τόσο εκθειαζόμενους "αυτόματους σταθεροποιητές", δηλαδή τις κοινωνικές παροχές που, ceteris paribus, τείνουν να αυξηθούν σε καιρό ύφεσης και να συγκρατήσουν την πτώση της συνολικής δαπάνης. Έπειτα είναι τα τοκογλυφικά επιτόκια, που καθιστούν σχεδόν αδύνατη τη μείωση του δημόσιου χρέους. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το κράτος δεν μπορούσε να δανείζεται από την ΕΚΤ με 1%, αλλά οι τράπεζες μπορούσαν. Δανειζόντουσαν με 1% και μετά αγόραζαν ομόλογα του δημοσίου με 5%. Η κρίση είναι κι αυτή μια ευκαιρία... Τέλος, τα διαδοχικά πακέτα στήριξης των τραπεζών προστίθενται συνεχώς στο δημόσιο χρέος και ακυρώνουν δεκαετίες εξοικονομήσεων. Οι οποίες τράπεζες επανήλθαν τάχιστα σε υψηλές κερδοφορίες, αλλά ετοιμάζονται για μερική ή ολική κατάποση από πολυεθνικούς κολοσσούς καθώς η σαθρότητα των χαρτοφυλακίων τους επιτείνεται από τα ομόλογα του κράτους της προγραμματισμένης χρεοκοπίας. Όλα αυτά χωρίς να αναφερθούμε σε σταθερές μείωσης των εσόδων (συνεχής μείωση ή και πλήρης αποφυγή της φορολογίας από το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο) και αύξησης των δαπανών (συνεχής αύξηση των δαπανών για καταστολή, κάτι που αποτελεί εγγενή ανάγκη της παρούσας φάσης του καπιταλισμού). Ας μην ξαναρχίσουμε όμως τέτοιες συζητήσεις, αρκετά έχουν αναφερθεί σε διάφορα νήματα.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

Ναι, καλά είναι αυτά για άλλα νήματα, και θα λείπουν από τα άλλα νήματα. Εδώ θέλω να καταθέσω την περιέργειά μου για την πολιτική κυρίως (και οικονομική δευτερευόντως) διάσταση της συναίνεσης. Είμαι καθισμένος στην άκρη της καρέκλας, με το σώμα γερμένο μπροστά, και περιμένω τη συνέχεια. (No sexual innuendo intended.)


----------



## Marinos (May 17, 2011)

Ο Πεταλωτής το διαψεύδει πάντως... άρα μάλλον αλήθεια είναι. :)


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2011)

Θέμη, εγώ που δεν είμαι της Φιλοσοφικής έχω πρόβλημα να καταλάβω τι γράφεις ώρες ώρες και πρέπει να τα διαβάσω δυο φορές. Δε λέω, ωραία φαίνονται και θα εντυπωσίαζαν τη γιαγιά μου π.χ. αλλά εμένα απλώς με κάνουν να απορώ τι δεν έμαθα στο σχολείο.


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2011)

SBE, κολακεύομαι που θα φαίνονταν ωραία και θα εντυπωσίαζαν τη γιαγιά σου, αλλά ανησυχώ για την έλλειψη προόδου από γενιά σε γενιά. Μην ανησυχείς πάντως, η αύξηση της επιμέλειάς σου στα θρανία δεν θα σε βοηθούσε στην περίπτωση αυτή. Και ας μη συγχέουμε τη δυσκολία της γραφής με την ενδεχόμενη δυσκολία των λεγομένων αν πρόκειται για οπτικές γωνίες που δεν έχουμε διερευνήσει, πόσο μάλλον όταν επιβάλλεται μια πυκνότητα στην έκφραση.


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι εσύ ο αποπάνω είσαι ένας από τους θαμώνες της Λέξι που θα ήθελα να γράφει περισσότερο
Ακόμα κι αν αυτά που γράφεις τα διαβάζω δύο φορές το καθένα προτού τα καταλάβω


----------



## Elsa (May 17, 2011)

Πραγματικά, το #4 και το #6 του Θέμη, είναι από τα καλύτερα που έχω διαβάσει τελευταίως. Μαζί με το κείμενο του Ρογήρου για το Μεσαίωνα, βεβαίως...


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2011)

Εγώ από την άλλη προτιμώ το ύφος του Ρογήρου γιατί λέει δύσκολα πράγματα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να τα διαβάζω δυο φορές. Τι να κάνουμε, δεν είμαστε όλοι τόσο μορφωμένοι, κι εγώ είμαι 100% από τους αμόρφωτους εδώ μέσα, οπότε προτιμάω απλό ύφος για δύσκολες έννοιες αντί για δύσκολο ύφος για απλές έννοιες- ειδικά αφού δεν υπαρχει καμιά φιλόλογος με κόκκινο στυλό στη γωνία.


----------



## Elsa (May 17, 2011)

Α, μην νομίζεις, σαν την Παλάβρα κι εγώ, δύο φορές τα διάβασα (μη σου πω και δυόμισι!) αλλά μου άρεσε το πυκνό ύφος, και βέβαια συμφωνώ με το περιεχόμενο.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2011)

Εντελώς μα εντελώς μέσα στο κλίμα των ημερών και της «στροσκανικής» συναίνεσης.






Του Δημήτρη Χαντζόπουλου από τα Νέα της 20/5/2011.


----------

